# الحوادث الناجمة عن المخاطر المنزلية



## seed255 (8 مارس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

" ولا تلقوا بأيديكم الى التهلكة "

"يا أيها الذين آمنوا خذوا حذركم"

الحوادث الناجمة عن المخاطر المنزلية للاطفال والكباروتجنبها

يتعرض العديد من الأطفال و الكبار للكثير من الحوادث فى المنزل سواء الناتجة عن إهمال او عن سوء إستعمال
و من هذه المخاطر الغاز و الكهرباء و الآلآت الحادة أو الغرق أو إنغلاق الأبواب و الحرق و التسمم و الإنزلاق .

وهناك العديد و العديد من هذه الأخطار سنتعرض لها مع إقتراح بعض الإحتياطات لتلافى هذه الحوادث
كما سنتعرض للإسعافات الأولية المناسبة لهذه الحوادث .

حوادث الغاز

الإهمال أو العبث بأسطوانات الغاز ينتج عنه الكثير من المخاطر التي قد تودي بحياة أفراد الأسرة والمجاورين لهم لا قدر الله . 

وللوقاية من حوادث الغاز ننصح بإتباع الأتي: 

1.اختيار المكان المناسب والآمن للاسطوانه ويفضل أن يكون بعيداً عن مواقع الطبخ وجيد التهوية. 

2.التأكد من التمديدات وسلامتها وعدم تعرضها للحرارة والعوامل الجوية التي تتسبب في إتلافها واستبدال التالف منها فوراً. 

3.فحص المواقد والافران والتاكد من نظافتها وعدم انسداد منافذ الغاز.

4.عند تشغيل الموقد أو الفرن يشعل أولا عود الثقاب ومن ثم يفتح الموقد. 

5.من الأسلم تركيب جهاز كاشف لتسرب الغاز. 

6.اغلاق مفاتيح مواقد الغاز، وكذلك مصدر الغاز عند النوم وعند مغادرة المكان، وهذه النقطة الأخيرة ضرورية وهامة للغاية. 

7.قد يجدالاطفال الفرصة داخل المطبخ للعبث بمفاتيح وموقد الغاز أو اللعب بأعواد الثقاب.


للوقاية من الحوادث في هذا الإطار ننصح بالتالــي: 

1.قفل أنبوبة الغاز بعد كل استعمال حتى لا يحدث تسرب.

2.استخدام الولاعات الآمنه الخاصة باشعال الافران حتى لاتتاح الفرصة للاطفال للعبث بها. 

3. عدم التدخين وفي حالة عدم الامتناع ينبغي الحرص على إبقاء ولاعة السجائر او علبة الثقاب بعيدأً عنمتناول الاطفال. 

4.التخلص من الاثاث المستعمل الزائد عن الحاجة بدل تكديسه في شرفات العمائر. 


حوادث الأدوات الحــادة

في المطبخ أيضاً نجد الأدوات الحادة والخطرة والتي من الممكن أن تؤدى الى إصابات خطيرة عند سوء إستخدامها أو عند تعامل الأطفال عن جهل معها. 

وللوقاية من حوادث الأصابة بالأدوات الحادة اليكم النقاط التاليـة: 

1.الابتعاد قدر الامكان عند استخدام مثل هذه الادوات والالعاب الحادة. 

2.عدم ترك الاطفال يعبثون بادوات المطبخ الحادة وابعادها عن متناول ايديهم. 

3.عدم اعطاء الأطفال صغار السن عند تناول الطعام أى شوكة أو سكينة مع تعليمهم طريقة الأكل السليمة بأدوات غير حادة. 

4.منع الأطفال من مطاردة بعضهم البعض بين قطع الاثاث في الغرف والممرات. 

5.عدم السماح للأطفال بتناول أكلهم وشربهم في أواني وكاسات قابلة للكسر كزجاج مثلاً. 

6.الاحتفاظ بالادوات المدرسية مثل ( الادوات الهندسية ( داخل الحقائب وفي الاماكن المخصصة للاستذكار. 

7.ابعاد القطع المعدنية والنقود عن متناول الاطفال.


حوادث السقوط من مرتفع أو على نفس المستوى

من الأشياء اللافتة للنظر للحوادث المنزلية سقوط الأطفال لتسلقهم أشجار الحدائق والمصاعد والنوافذ وأسوار الشرفات وإستخدام الألعاب كالدراجات والأرجوحات وكذلك حوادث الانزلاق. 


وللوقاية من سقوط الأطفال ننصح بالتالـي : 

1.عدم ترك الطاولات او المقاعد بالقرب من النوافذ والشرفات. 

2.عدم ترك مواد سائلة لزجة على أرضيات المنازل والحمامات. 

3.تعليم الصغار طرق الصعود والنزول السليمة وتحذيرهم من عواقب القفز. 

4.وضع حواجز وموانع مناسبة على النوافذ والشرفات والاماكن التي يعتاد الاطفال النظر منها الي الخارج. 

5.وضع حواجز للاماكن التي يخشى من صعود الطفل اليها أثناء فترة الحبو. 

6.اختيار النوعية الجيده من البلاط والسيراميك والتي بها تخشينات مانعة للأنزلاق، وازالة الماء والصابون عن الارضيات أولاً بأول مع البعد عن ترك الاطفال بمفردهم في دورات المياه 



حوادث إنغلاق الأبواب

1.الابواب المرتده تلقائياً أو بسبب الرياح الشديدة تسبب ارتطام الاشخاص بها أو زنق أصابع الطفل بين الباب والحلق. 

2.الابواب المروحية تسبب الاصطدام بشخص آخر غير مرئي خلف الباب. 

3.الابواب ذات حواف حادة تسبب الجروح أو الكسور للأيدي أو الاصابع. 

من الضروري الانتباه لمخاطر الأبواب واتخاذ التدابير الوقائيه اللازمه مثل:

1.استخدام اقفال جيده الصنع حتى لاتسبب في انغلاق الابواب. 

2.عدم ترك مفاتيح الابواب عليها والاحتفاظ بها في مكان واضح ومعروف. 

3.عند احتجاز أحد الاطفال في إحدى غرف المنازل أو دورات المياه ينبغي تهدئة الطفل أولاً والاتصال فوراً بالدفاع المدني عند صعوبة التصرف وعدم أهدار الوقت. . 

4.عدم كسر الباب حتى لا يتسبب في إيذاء الطفل. 


حوادث التسمم بالأغذية


يحدث التسمم بالاغذية في المنازل نتيجة لتناول طعام أو شراب ملوث بمادة سامة، أو تناول أطعمة فاسدة نتيجة لإنتهاء فترة صلاحيتها، أو تعرضها للشمس . 


وإجراءات الوقاية هي كالتالي: 


1.التأكد من صلاحية المواد الغذائية سواء الجاهزة أو التي تحضر في المنزل. 

2.التخلص فوراً من جميع الأغذيه الفاسدة عند معرفة ذلك، وعدم تركها في المنزل حتى لايتناولها أشخاص يجهلون صلاحيتها من عدمه. 

3.تجنب ترك الأكل مكشوفاً حتى لايتعرض للحشرات الضاره والعوامل الجوية.

4.غسل الخضروات والفواكه جيداً قبل تناولها. 


حوادث التسمم بالمبيدات والمنظفات 


هناك أيضاُ حوادث التسمم المؤلمة بمواد المبيدات ومواد التنظيف التي يمكن أن تحدث عن طريق: 

1.تناول طعام أو شراب ملوث بالمبيد أو المنظف. 

2.تخزين الطعام أو الشراب قرب هذه المبيدات والمنظفات. 

3.تناول طعام أو شراب محضر أو محفوظ في أوعية مبيدات فارغة. 

4.تداول وتناول طعام بأيدي ملوثة. 


وتتلخص إجراءات الوقايه من هذه الحوادث في التالي: 


1.حفظ المبيدات ومواد التنظيف في أماكن مغلقه جيده التهويه، وبعيدة عن مصادر الرطوبة والحرارة واللهب المباشر، وبعيده عن متناول الأطفال. 

2.تلافي وضع هذه المواد عند الاستخدام في أواني الأكل والشرب. 

3.عدم التعرض المباشر لمختلف المنظفات والمبيدات والامتناع عن الأكل والشرب أثناء الاستخدام. 

4.عدم دخول المناطق المرشوشه بالمبيدات الا بعد فترة الامان اللازمه. 

5.المنظفات الصابونيه الكاويه والمزيله للبقع والمستخدمه كمطهرات يجب ان يتم إستخدامها بالطريقة الصحيحة مع مراعاة عدم وصولها للعين والأنف والفم. 

6.عدم خلط هذه المواد بعضها البعض حتى لاتتفاعل وتسبب إنفجاراً. 


التسمم بالأدوية


كثيراً ما تشهد غرف الطوارئ بالمستشفيات حالات التسمم بالدواء للاطفال في المراحل الأولى من أعمارهم مابين السنة الأولى والرابعة وذلك بسبب عدم الرعاية المنزلية الكافية أو تناول أدوية لها تأثيرات جانبية خطيرة على الطفل أو منتهية الصلاحية.


وللوقايه من هذه المخاطر ينبغي عمل الأتـي: 


1.وضع كافة الأدويه في المنزل في أمكنه يصعب وصول الأطفال اليها. 

2.الا يتم تشبيه الأدويه بالحلوى حتى لايعتقد الأطفال ان الأدوية علاج حلو الطعم مسموح بتناوله في أي وقت. 

3.إتلاف الأدويه المنتهية الصلاحية والتي لم يعد هناك حاجة اليها. 


حوادث التدخين


من الأشياء البديهية لتلافي بعض الحوادث داخل المنزل الأبتعاد قطعياً عما يسبب تلك الحوادث مثل التدخين الذي يمكن أن يسبب الكثير من حوادث الحريق. 


لذلك ينبغي على المبتلي بهذه الآفة: 


1.أن يتأكد من إطفاء السجائر تماماً بعد الأنتهاء منها. 

2.تجنب التدخين في غرف النوم. 

3.وضع أعقاب السجائر في الأماكن المخصصة لها. 

4.عدم قذف السجائر أو الاعواد المشتعلةعلى مواد قابلة للأشتعال. 

5.عدم ترك ولاعة السجائر أو علبة الثقاب في متناول الأطفال. 


حوادث الكهرباء


الكهرباء ضرورة حياتية يومية في واقعنا المعاصر، وهي أيضاً مثل كل المخترعات الحديثة سلاح ذو حدين. لذلك لابد من التعامل معها بحذر شديد وعدم ترك الاطفال يعبثون بالأجهزة وأسلاك التيار أو الاقباس مع توعيتهم بأخطار الكهرباء مبكراً. 


وتشتمل إجراءات الوقاية من الحوادث الكهربائية على النقاط التالية: 


·رفع التوصيلات الكهربائية والاجهزة عن متناول الاطفال قدر الامكان

· الحذر الدائم من اقتراب الاطفال من التوصيلات الكهربائيه عند استخدامها.

·التأكد دوماً من صلاحية الاسلاك الكهربائيه ومطابقتها للمواصفات القياسية.

·عدم تحميل التوصيلات أكثر من طاقتها. 

·وضع الاجهزة الكهربائيه على حاملات ثابته، خشية سقوطها على الاطفال عند سحبها.

·البعد عن ملامسة الاجهزة الكهربائيه بأيدي مبتله.

·تعويد الابناء على التعامل الامثل عند استخدام الاجهزة الكهربائيه واتباع الارشادات الخاصة بـهــا

·تجنب تشغيل الاجهزة على الارضيات المبلله ويفضل دائماً لبس الاحذية لتمنع حدوث الصدمات الكهربائيه.

·الابتعاد عن " الكابلات " المكشوفة في أي مكان وعدم ملامسة الاعمده الكهربائيه خاصه وقت الامطــار.

·صيانة الاجهزة الكهربائيه والكشف عليها دائماً والتأكد من صلاحيتها للاستخدام. 

·فصل التيار الكهربائي عن الأجهزه المستخدمه فور الانتهاء منها

·سد مآخذ التيار غير المستخدمة بالسدادات البلاستيكية. 


حوادث أجهزةالتدفئة 


ترجع أسباب حوادث وسائل التدفئة المختلفة في فصل الشتاء الى سوء استخدام تلك الوسائل أو عدم الالمام بشروط السلامة الخاصة بها مثل المدفأة الكهربائيه والغازية ومدفأة الكيروسين والمدفأة التي تعمل بالزيت او الماء أو تلك التي تعمل بالفحم أو الحطب . 


ويمكن تلخيص طرق الوقاية من أخطار تلك الدفايات فيما يلي:

1.عدم توصيل المدفأة بالاسلاك الرديئه حتى لا تسبب ماسا كهربائياً. 

2.تجنب وضع التوصيلات تحت سجاد واثاث المنزل. 

3.تجنب وضع المدفأة في الممرات داخل المنزل وخاصة في الليل حتى لاتسقط على قطع الاثاث القريب منها. 

4.عدم تركها قريبة من الاطفال بدون رقابة حتى لا تلحق ضرر بهم عند سقوطها أو ملامستها .

5.عدم استخدام المدفأة كأداه للاشعال او التسخين او اشعال البخور عليها. 

6.يستحسن وجود قاطع للكهرباء لفصل التيار عند سقوط المدفأة. 


حوادث سخانات المياه 

هناك ضرورة لوجود سخانات المياه في المنازل ذات الطقس البارد ولكن تلك السخانات تنطوي على عدة مخاطر وتكمن أساساً في عطل جهاز المنظم والترموستات، أو عدم وصول الماء إلى السخانات بطريقة منتظمة مما يؤدي إلى إنفجار السخان. 


و للوقاية من حوادث السخانات: 


1.التأكد من وصول المياه للسخان باستمرار وعزل التيار الكهربائي عنه في حال إنقطاع الماء. 

2.الصيانة الدورية لصمام الامان والتأكد من إنتظام عمله. 

3.ضبط درجة الحرارة داخل السخان بواسطة المنظم على درجة أقل من 70 درجه مئوية.


حوادث المصاعد الكهربائيه 


نظراً لكثرة وجود المصاعد الكهربائية في العمائر الكبيرة والمباني الصغيرة ايضاً فإن مخاطرها متوقعة بالرغم من تعدد وتنوع وسائل السلامة في هذه المصاعد. ولابد من التأكيد على ضرورة أن يبقى المصعد طوال مدة خدمته صالحاً وآمناً حتى لا يتعرض مستخدموه لخطر الاحتجاز. 


وللوقاية من تلك الأخطار ننصح بالتالي: 


1.ألا يستخدم الأطفال المصعد بمفردهم. 

2.منع الاطفال من اللعب بالمصعد فقد يؤدي ذلك الى احتجازهم أو سقوطهم في بئر المصعد وتعرضهم للأصابة. 

3.ضرورة زيادة الوعي بمخاطر المصاعد لدى الاطفال. 

4.عند توقف المصعد يجب التزام الهدوء والتصرف بحكمه وعدم ضرب الابواب بشدة اوالضغط العنيف على الازرار. 

5.الاتصال فوراً بالدفاع المدني عندما تدعو الحاجة للمساعده والانقاذ. 

6.عدم سكب الماء او السوائل داخل المصعد او بالقرب منه حتى لايتعطل. 

7.التقيد بالحمولة المقرره للمصعد. 


حوادث الغرق


يربط المهتمون بالسلامة المنزلية حوادث الغرق في حمامات السباحة والبانيوهات بالاهمال من قبل الكبار والذين يلعبون دوراً كبيراً في حدوثها، فالغرق في حمامات السباحة والبانيوهات يحدث نتيجة للسماح للاطفال من صغار السن بالاستحمام بمفردهم في حين غفلة من والديهم.
************************************************** ****
الموضوع منقول للاهمية (( يرجي الدعاء لصاحب الموضوع الاصلي )​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (8 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فك


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (9 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الموضوع الشيق وأتمنى من الجميع أن نستفيد منه.


----------



## سليم صبرة (28 مارس 2010)

اخواني اريد ان اضيف عدة نقاط للوقاية من اخطار الغاز 
1- ان يكون موقد الغاز مطلي بمادة الامايا( السراميك) ولاينصح باستعمال مواقد من النورستا 
2- يمنع من وضع ارفف او اي مواد فوق الموقد .
3- ان تكون ستائر الشاببيك بعيدة عن الموقد واذا لزم ان تكون قريبة يمكن استعمال قماش حراري 
4- يمنع من وضع طبقة من السلفان ( ورق الالمنيوم ) علي سطح الموقد .
5- ان يتم تنظيف المواد المنسكبة باستمرار .
6- ان يكون حجم الاواني المستعملة مناسب لحجم عين الموقد .
7- ان لا يزيد طول الخرطوم عن 1.5 متر واذا لزم الامر يمكن استعمال نظام الشبكة .
8- بعد تركيب الاسطوانة يتم فحصها بواسطة الصابون وليس بواسطة عود الثقاب
9- عند وضع الطماطم ابو البطاطس في المقلي لاجراء عملية القلي يجب ان يكون المقلي بعيدا عن النار لمنع نشوب حريق .
10- ان تربط ست البيت شعرها خوفا من اشعال النار بة .
11- استعمال مماسك خاصة عند تنزيل الاواني وليش قطع قماش عشوائية .
12- عند فتح باب الفرن يجب ان يكون الوجة بعيدا عن الغازات والابخرة الخارجة .
13- يمنع من استعمال كم عريض خوفا من ان يمسك النار او بالمنصب .
14- يمنع من لبس البسة من النايلون عند الطهي خوفا من الاشتعال .
15- يجب ان لايزيد ضغط الغاز المستعمل في الافران او المواقد عن 30 ملي بار


----------

